# Question about selling Roamio Pro and Minis - with Lifetime



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

So what's the best way to go about selling a Roamio Pro with Lifetime and two Minis with Lifetime? Here or eBay? And what's the process for transferring ownership? Is it easy or does Tivo make in convoluted? Thanks.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

sangs said:


> So what's the best way to go about selling a Roamio Pro with Lifetime and two Minis with Lifetime? Here or eBay? And what's the process for transferring ownership? Is it easy or does Tivo make in convoluted? Thanks.


you just need to call tivo and ask them to transfer the lifetime, very easy. i have done it myself a few times.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks. Turns out they won't be with lifetime though, since I was still in the 30-day window all lifetime fees were refunded, so it would just be the hardware.


----------



## jrsobx (Mar 6, 2014)

How much for the roamio?


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Sangs, did you sell your units? Why?


----------

